
The world's richest woman has died - projectant
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_6439fa05ff2f76101a60e6e0a80669e3
======
projectant
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liliane_Bettencourt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liliane_Bettencourt)

